# Topics > Agriculture >  VINBOT, all-terrain vinyard robot, Ateknea Solutions, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain

## Airicist

Website - vinbot.eu

WineSense

Project reference: 612208
Funded under:  FP7-PEOPLE
Research on extraction and formulation intensification processes for natural actives of wine

----------


## Airicist

VINBOT Demonstration Session

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> VINBOT is an all-terrain autonomous mobile robot with a set of sensors capable of Capturing and analysing vineyard images and 3D data by means of cloud computing applications to determine vineyard production potential. 
> 
> It shares to share this information with winegrowers by sending data to an intelligent central system that helps the winemaker to make decisions based on land potential for wine growing and quality conditions for wine production.

----------


## Airicist

Vinbot - M24 General Meeting in Barcelona

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Consortium members met at Ateknea’s facilities (Cornell? de llobregat, Barcelona) the 2nd and 3rd of February 2016 to hold the M24 General Meeting. During this event a training session was performed to show the SMEs a first working prototype of the whole Vinbot system, including an integrated version of the robotic platform with the sensor head, a computing cloud able to analyze the data provided by the robot and a web interface able to present this data.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Protecting European wine: Vinbot rover optimises harvest and quality"

by Horizon Magazine
May 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

VINBOT - powerful precision viticulture tool

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> VINBOT is an all-terrain autonomous mobile robot with a set of sensors capable of Capturing and analysing vineyard images and 3D data by means of cloud computing applications, to determine the yield of vineyards and to share information with the winegrowers.

----------

